# Training with Toys ? What do you use before & after running at a show ?



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

I have always trained with treats & just started to switch over to toys. They will work for either, but have seen more excitement with the toy.

My questions is, if they see the toy & know you are gonna give after their run while in training, how to then do that at a show ? I still treat right up till we go in the ring & I have no toy. Since I have just switched, this past wkend it didn't matter, she did fine, but worry if they rely on the toy someday.  They will not
tug on the lead.

I mainly praise with lots of pets after a run........

What do you use or do before going in the ring or once done ????????


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I have seen shows where they finish and then hit on the tug toy. Can you not take one in the ring with you? They make pouches for balls (IE kong balls and regular kongs) - could you carry one of those on your belt?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You can't carry a toy or a ball in the ring at a trial. In training, I use a ball on a string as a reward. At the trial - and you will see this a lot - the reward is their leash as the end. He runs straight to it at the end of the run in anticipation of his reward. I frequently have a hard time even getting it over my boy's head before he's already grabbing it and playing tug. I'm dragging him out of the ring as he's hanging on it.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Yea, NO goodies in the ring. My crew will tug & started using a a nylabone ball on a rope for reward, but no way to have this ready once your run is over. I also can't leave it lay somewhere before going in the ring as she will go off to FIND it I'm afraid !  None of mine will tug on the lead & since I do rally also, don't want them thinking a lead is always a play toy. 

Not sure to keep treating then before our runs ? I do see most do the leash tug this at the end. Yep, I doing good trying to slip it back over her neck before she leaves the ring !

Just wondered if you do mainly use toys, which that's what I'm switching to, how to use this at a trial ? If I play with her with it before going in, lay it aside to go in the ring, I have a BIG feeling, she will run off to where I laid the toy, she gets that's focused on the toys. If on me, great, but can't be !


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I guess I don't see what doing rally has to do with your dog playing tug with his leash as a reward. At a trial, you take the leash off and someone moves it to the end so if your dog runs the course, his leash is waiting for him. My dog is extremely attached to his ball and would walk through fire for it, but that doesn't mean he can go and get it when it's time to run. He will substitute his leash for the ball at agility trials though as he loves a good tug. It sounds like your dog is already liking tugging on his leash, so encourage it. He should quickly learn it's at the end of the run so if he hurries, he can get it quicker.


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

Part of my trial prep is teaching the dog that *I have the toy* out of sight. When you can't see it, *I still have the toy*. Even if you see me pass it to someone else, *I still have another toy*. My dogs could display that poster from the X-files, "I Want To Believe", except theirs would show a giant jute toy in the sky instead of a UFO.

So on trial day, start heeling towards the report-in position and flip the toy behind you on the way so your dog doesn't see it. Better yet, pass it to a pre-arranged person who will squirrel it away out of sight and meet you as soon as you leave the field (ring?) so you can reward with the toy.

I have also been known to leave my dog's favorite (and therefore, odorous) toy in my left front pants pocket for an hour or so before obedience. The rules say you can't have a toy or food, but they don't say you can't carry the scent.

Oh, BTW, in case you forgot, *I HAVE THE TOY* .


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

For Bretta, I can't have the toy near the ring cause she loses her mind. So it's treats before the run and on the practice jump, then AFTER the run there are treats I left in a container right outside the gate. And I'm feeding her those treats as we run to our tent.

And at the tent is THE TOY, which we then take to some area for a bout of tugging or throwing if we can.....

My Elsa was different, I had to tug right before going in the ring, pass it off to someone (without Elsa seeing) as we entered the ring, then when we finished and exited the ring the person would pass the toy to me for a tug as a reward outside the ring. Elsa would always shave a few seconds off her run if I could do this.

Bretta's schedule for play is way easier for me...


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Reason for the rally thing, just thought might make them always want to grab at the lead to play & she hasn't earned a RN yet & will be on lead. 

She would go through fire, off a bridge, etc for her toy....... haven't tried the toy before going in the ring yet with her & did worried she would worry to much about it so, been sticking to treats. I like the idea of a person having to give to us at the end though............... Who can I hire to be a toy holder ?? LOL

Keep those ring side tips coming..............


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Who can I hire to be a toy holder ?? LOL


Have to say, I had to rely on the kindness of strangers many times!!!! Why I'm glad Bretta makes due with the immediate treats that are in a container as we exit the ring, and can wait to play until we get to the tent.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

I will take a small folding chair and set it close but not too close to the exit and leave toys treats in a closed bag on the chair. Lots of folks tuck toys under the easyup frame covering the gate


----------



## dog27 (Apr 8, 2007)

I am only familiar with NADAC rules. You cannot have toys or food within 10 feet of the ring. Tugging on the leash in the ring I believe would get you eliminated even after a clean run, because you would be using it as a toy.

Benny's reward is a toy which I leave in my car. I use treats to keep him occupied until I get close to the ring, rationing them so they all get used up so I don't have to stash the rest somewhere. After exiting the ring we go straight to the car to get the toy. I have tried stashing the toy outside the ring or discreetly handing it off to a helper, but during the run if he gets close to where he thinks it might be he will start looking for it. Better that he knows exactly where it is so it is not a distraction during the run.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

dog27 said:


> I am only familiar with NADAC rules. You cannot have toys or food within 10 feet of the ring. Tugging on the leash in the ring I believe would get you eliminated even after a clean run, because you would be using it as a toy.
> 
> Benny's reward is a toy which I leave in my car. I use treats to keep him occupied until I get close to the ring, rationing them so they all get used up so I don't have to stash the rest somewhere. After exiting the ring we go straight to the car to get the toy. I have tried stashing the toy outside the ring or discreetly handing it off to a helper, but during the run if he gets close to where he thinks it might be he will start looking for it. Better that he knows exactly where it is so it is not a distraction during the run.


NADAC is just crazy. Some of their rules clearly are easier and gentler on our dogs. And then this rule thing, something that's a reward for our dogs, is stricter. Though I guess you can set up a chair that 10' away from the ring with the reward on it.

The Pounce soft (make sure you buy the soft flavors) are our favorite dog show treats. In a hard plastic container so the smells don't leak out quite so intensly for all the other passing dogs. Yet the top is a flip top, so when I do come out of the ring and pick this up from where I left it earlier on the ground near the exit ring gating, I can quickly get the treats out for Bretta.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Showing dogs, oh my.


----------

